# HBO GO and MAX GO Launch April 12



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

From http://investor.directv.com/releaseDetail.cfm?ReleaseID=568022



> DIRECTV, the world's largest pay TV provider, is giving customers even more control over their viewing experience with the launch of HBO's new authenticated online video destinations, HBO GO and MAX GO, beginning tomorrow, April 12th. The services are provided free, with unlimited access, to DIRECTV customers who subscribe to the premium channels. HBO GO and MAX GO allow subscribers to instantly watch every episode of every season of the best shows from HBO, plus hundreds of Hollywood hit movies, indies, cult favorites and more from Cinemax - any time and from any U.S. location through a broadband connected computer.
> 
> "The addition of HBO GO and MAX GO is the next step in bringing quality video content to our customers anytime, anywhere," said Derek Chang, executive vice president, Content Strategy and Development, DIRECTV. "Giving our customers the opportunity to experience their favorite programming, no matter where they are, truly enhances their overall viewing experience and helps them get the most out of the content they subscribe to."
> 
> ...


I know it's been rumored this would happen and here's the offical annoucement.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Very cool.


----------



## DarkSkies (Nov 30, 2007)

Wouldn't it have to be more involved than just logging in with the directv account name and password? If I have four famly members who want to use it, I don't want to give them all the master password for DIRECTV, and also don't want to have to log in for them. 

Or would it be prohibited for multiple logins?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Looking forward to it on April 12.

Great question on the multiple log ins. Wonder what the answer is?


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

They'd better start being more careful about their use of the word Blockbuster in their press releases :lol:


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Very, very cool. Also looking forward to iPad support. Great stuff.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

This is working today. I just signed up on www.hbogo.com


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

mws192 said:


> This is working today. I just signed up on www.hbogo.com


I confirm. Though, after a few buffering issues (even on my 20mbps internet), the picture quality has been dumbed down to something VERY sub-par. It even makes DirecTV _SD_ look good.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

You only use your DIRECTV once, then you setup an HBOGO specific account.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

xzi said:


> You only use your DIRECTV once, then you setup an HBOGO specific account.


How'd you get that to work? I created the accoung on HBO and Max, signout and when I try to go back into it its asking for my DIRECTV account info again.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

RAD said:


> How'd you get that to work? I created the accoung on HBO and Max, signout and when I try to go back into it its asking for my DIRECTV account info again.


You're right... I figured when it asked me to pick an account that's why... but guess not.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

mws192 said:


> This is working today. I just signed up on www.hbogo.com


Correct...it launched this morning for both HBO GO and MAX GO.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

syphix said:


> I confirm. Though, after a few buffering issues (even on my 20mbps internet), the picture quality has been dumbed down to something VERY sub-par. It even makes DirecTV _SD_ look good.


Working fine for me. Both the SD or HD versions (when HD is available)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Satelliteracer, so will there be a way for logging onto these two services without giving access to our DIRECTV account logon info?


----------



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

Worked for me, and I thought the PQ was quite good.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

syphix said:


> I confirm. Though, after a few buffering issues (even on my 20mbps internet), the picture quality has been dumbed down to something VERY sub-par. It even makes DirecTV _SD_ look good.


PQ is very good for streaming here on a 30/2 connection with 2 Netflix HD and HBOGO simultaneously streaming on my network.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

The picture quality, at least this afternoon, is nowhere near as good as it has been for the beta testing period. 


Edit: just now tried another movie, and it was very good...


----------



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks great. Hope the other movie channels follow them.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> Working fine for me. Both the SD or HD versions (when HD is available)


HD looks great on my end too for both.

They so need to create a PS3 app (360 too)


----------



## minorthr (Mar 18, 2003)

This is cool and all, but needs an ipad/iphone app.

I also agree the video looks awful. My connection is more then fast enough and tried it on two macs a 2011 MBP with and i7 and a Imac with an i5 so power isnt an issue either.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Can't quite sign in. It sends me to Directv to log in and then back to HBO GO to enter a name and E-Mail address and zip code, then when I click "create" it says your session has timed out please log in again.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

RAD said:


> Satelliteracer, so will there be a way for logging onto these two services without giving access to our DIRECTV account logon info?


As far as I know, you must have a DIRECTV.com account registration in order to have access to HBO GO or MAX GO. I'm not aware of any other way to gain access via DIRECTV.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

minorthr said:


> This is cool and all, but needs an ipad/iphone app.
> 
> I also agree the video looks awful. My connection is more then fast enough and tried it on two macs a 2011 MBP with and i7 and a Imac with an i5 so power isnt an issue either.


Coming soon....April / May timeframe I believe. HBO is working on that.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

RAD said:


> Satelliteracer, so will there be a way for logging onto these two services without giving access to our DIRECTV account logon info?





Satelliteracer said:


> As far as I know, you must have a DIRECTV.com account registration in order to have access to HBO GO or MAX GO. I'm not aware of any other way to gain access via DIRECTV.


Sorry, I wasn't clearer with my question. The question is once you register on the HBO and Max Go sites will there be a way so that you don't need to provide your DIRECTV logon information for any future access? I can see where a family might want to let their kids have access to the service but don't want to give the kids the logon access to their DIRECTV account.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

RAD said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clearer with my question. The question is once you register on the HBO and Max Go sites will there be a way so that you don't need to provide your DIRECTV logon information for any future access? I can see where a family might want to let their kids have access to the service but don't want to give the kids the logon access to their DIRECTV account.


At some point, that flexibility with "sub accounts" is likely, but not for awhile. Unsure on timelines.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> Coming soon....April / May timeframe I believe. HBO is working on that.


May 2nd for iPhone/iPad and Android if the linked article below is to be believed

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118035269?categoryid=4076&cs=1&cmpid=RSS|News|LatestNews


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> Coming soon....April / May timeframe I believe. HBO is working on that.


5-2-11


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

RAD said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clearer with my question. The question is once you register on the HBO and Max Go sites will there be a way so that you don't need to provide your DIRECTV logon information for any future access? I can see where a family might want to let their kids have access to the service but don't want to give the kids the logon access to their DIRECTV account.


You shouldn't let your kids watch Cinemax. :nono2:


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Cool stuff here.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

This new feature, is the best one yet. :up:


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

For those interested, HBO/Max GO is live, I just logged in. Haven't used the service yet though...

Ryan


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

DJSix said:


> For those interested, HBO/Max GO is live, I just logged in. Haven't used the service yet though...
> 
> Ryan


Yep.



mws192 said:


> This is working today. I just signed up on www.hbogo.com





syphix said:


> I confirm.





Satelliteracer said:


> Correct...it launched this morning for both HBO GO and MAX GO.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Damn, this doesn't work on my Boxee Box. I get all the way to the window where I log into Directv, I enter my info and the dialog box disappears, the login button greys... but it never logs me in, it just reverts right back to not being logged in.


Grr...


----------



## DirectMan (Jul 15, 2007)

Can I use my SONY Blu-Ray DVD player to access HBO GO? It currently allows me access to YouTube and other SONY sites so perhaps HBO?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

DirectMan said:


> Can I use my SONY Blu-Ray DVD player to access HBO GO? It currently allows me access to YouTube and other SONY sites so perhaps HBO?


No.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

A day later, and the video quality is MUCH better. Perhaps my ISP was flakey yesterday, but I'm thoroughly enjoying watching "Band of Brothers" in the background while I work! Thanks, HBO/DirecTV!


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

I did this on 4/11/2012 per your note,logged onto my Directv account followed directions and watched the movie ROBIN HOOD on my new ACER laptop in my living room last night while watching my other programs on my tv...using my BELKIN wifi purchased at STAPLES when purchasing my laptop....great deal..got $650 laptop on sale for $450..


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

Cool. This makes the higher cost of HBO a little more easier to justify these days. Still not going to get Cinemax, just not worth it for what's offered vs. the monthly price, even with MaxGo.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Ditto .... want the Phone APP (Android) ... Wasn't that supposed to have been NOMAD ?


----------



## joannel (Sep 18, 2007)

I find that the video is very jumpy...almost unwatchable. Also, is there any way to save shows to view later when wi-fi is unavailable, or can these be stored on and iPod?


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

I'd really like to see a Roku channel for this. I don't want to watch TV on my computer monitor with my crappy speakers.


----------



## kbpr1600 (Jun 1, 2008)

Chuck W said:


> Damn, this doesn't work on my Boxee Box. I get all the way to the window where I log into Directv, I enter my info and the dialog box disappears, the login button greys... but it never logs me in, it just reverts right back to not being logged in.


I had the same problem. The trick is to not use the Boxee input screen but instead click inside the input boxes on the web page, and then enter the information there using the Boxee keyboard.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

joannel said:


> I find that the video is very jumpy...almost unwatchable. Also, is there any way to save shows to view later when wi-fi is unavailable, or can these be stored on and iPod?


This is a streaming only service ....


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

kbpr1600 said:


> I had the same problem. The trick is to not use the Boxee input screen but instead click inside the input boxes on the web page, and then enter the information there using the Boxee keyboard.


So you were able to log in?

When I initially tried it, if I opened the Boxee input screen(with the field and virtual keyboard, after entering the info and closing the input screen the website field was still empty, so I just moved the pointer overtop the field and when I used the remote's keyboard, the field would show what I entered.

I can see the info populate the field and everything looks great, it's just that after clicking the log in button, it would act like it was logging me in, but when I returned to the site I was still not logged in.

Then, later last night I had an even stranger occurence. When I tried to log in again, it would skip the provider selection screen and just assume I was an AT&T customer. When I clicked on the "I'm not an AT&T customer" it just sent me back to the website to start again 

Did you just goto the website or use the HBOGO app?

I'll give it another shot tonight.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

joannel said:


> I find that the video is very jumpy...almost unwatchable. Also, is there any way to save shows to view later when wi-fi is unavailable, or can these be stored on and iPod?


The smoothness is going to depend on your Internet connection. My speed is about 10 mbps, and it is pretty smooth.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

oakwcj said:


> I'd really like to see a Roku channel for this. I don't want to watch TV on my computer monitor with my crappy speakers.


That would be nice. Although isn't the same content available with "On Demand"?


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

joed32 said:


> That would be nice. Although isn't the same content available with "On Demand"?


No. There is a LOT more available on GO. For example, every episode of Curb Your Enthusiasm.


----------



## musicman0725 (Oct 22, 2007)

Xsabresx said:


> May 2nd for iPhone/iPad and Android if the linked article below is to be believed
> 
> http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118035269?categoryid=4076&cs=1&cmpid=RSS|News|LatestNews


Yes, there was also an ad on HBO Sunday night that said the iPad app is coming May 2nd.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

joed32 said:


> That would be nice. Although isn't the same content available with "On Demand"?


Nope, not at all. Every single archive episode of every series HBO has done: "The Sopranos," "Rome," Carnivale," "Deadwood," etc., plus all the currently-running movies, documentaries, miniseries, etc. available on the linear channel.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

RAD said:


> I can see where a family might want to let their kids have access to the service but don't want to give the kids the logon access to their DIRECTV account.





Satelliteracer said:


> At some point, that flexibility with "sub accounts" is likely, but not for awhile. Unsure on timelines.


I can see how the current setup in done on purpose for added security. If you're not willing to give someone your D* info and password, you're less likely to start sharing your access with friends and family who don't live with you and don't subscribe to HBO.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

marker101 said:


> Cool. This makes the higher cost of HBO a little more easier to justify these days. Still not going to get Cinemax, just not worth it for what's offered vs. the monthly price, even with MaxGo.


I think you'll see Cinemax product improving considerably soon.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Satelliteracer said:


> I think you'll see Cinemax product improving considerably soon.


I look forward to that.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Satelliteracer said:


> I think you'll see Cinemax product improving considerably soon.


Sweet, even more skin?


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Satelliteracer said:


> I think you'll see Cinemax product improving considerably soon.


Bout time.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Nope, not at all. Every single archive episode of every series HBO has done: "The Sopranos," "Rome," Carnivale," "Deadwood," etc., plus all the currently-running movies, documentaries, miniseries, etc. available on the linear channel.


Sounds really good but it would be better if we could watch them on a TV. It's great for people who want watch something and are away from home though.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

HBO GO. I like it! Works like a charm for me.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Looks like it is time to replace the old Pentium 4 lap top. Video is kind of jittery on it.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

"musicman0725" said:


> Yes, there was also an ad on HBO Sunday night that said the iPad app is coming May 2nd.


iPad app . Yes please


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Satelliteracer said:


> I think you'll see Cinemax product improving considerably soon.


Okay...for clarification...

"I think you'll see Cinemax product improving*,* considerably soon."
OR
"I think you'll see Cinemax product improving considerably*,* soon."


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Improving and soon are the key words. The comma isn't needed.


I was being snarky and joking. I've amended my post to better reflect that.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Signed up yesterday, watched a couple of programs, a couple of glitches here and there but good quality, nice addition.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using DBSTalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

joed32 said:


> Sounds really good but it would be better if we could watch them on a TV. It's great for people who want watch something and are away from home though.


I've got a Droid X that has an HDMI out port on it. I'm waiting for the HDMI cord to arrive from Amazon. I'll give it a try when I get the app for it. Hope it comes over in 1080x and 5.1.

I can also view it on my TVs from my desktop that has an HDMI out port on it but then I have to use the optical port of my TV and that puts out linear PCM. Might still be worth hooking it up tho.

Rich


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

joed32 said:


> Sounds really good but it would be better if we could watch them on a TV. It's great for people who want watch something and are away from home though.


I have an HDMI out port on my macbook so I can watch on TV!


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

Had LOTS of trouble getting signed up.....I would pick my provider and a gray box would open on the screen and stay there until I got a dialog box telling me the connection to the server had timed out...happened over and over. FINALLY got signed up for HBOGo, then went through the same crap trying to get signed up with MAXGo.

Once signed up for both services, I signed into MAXGo, selected a title to watch and was told I was exceeding the number of streams my household was allowed. Um......I'm home by myself and have ALL the computers we own sitting in this room, 2 out of 3 are turned off.....

FINALLY got signed in to MAXGo, and started a program......picture quality in SD and HD was very good but previous comments about using a Pentium 4 for this were "prophetic" to say the least.....stream was very jerky even on my 20mpbs service.

Signed out, broke out the newer Dual Core Laptop, got signed in and tried the same program....MUCH better. SD stream looks good, HD stream looks great. Works VERY well not only plugged into the network, but also via wireless.

I would guess that when traveling, connecting to the VERY slow "free wifi" feeds in motels would render it nearly as useless as Netflix is under those conditions (shrug).

Overall.......love it, even with a LOT of glitches trying to get signed up, and waiting to see how it'll work on my droid later this year.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

works fine for me . 

just waiting for the DROID app to test ! 

here's what it looks like


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> I think you'll see Cinemax product improving considerably soon.


yay hope we get more MAX channels soon


----------



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

joed32 said:


> Sounds really good but it would be better if we could watch them on a TV. It's great for people who want watch something and are away from home though.


You can watch it through a Logitech Revue. I sampled a few programs yesterday, and the pq was great.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

For those having issues with less than optimal picture quality, the issue is more likely, I think, with the capabilities of the computer than it is with the quality/speed of the internet connection. 

I live in the middle of nowhere and my internet connection options are limited. My connection gives me steady 2 megabit per second speeds. Even 2 megabit speeds are capable of streaming 1080i or 720 video, and the quality that I'm getting with HBOGo on both of my i7 quad core computers is excellent. If I try to watch HBOGo, though, with my older Core Duo laptop, I get the jerky performance that some are talking about. The processor and video card are just not up to the task. With an older/less capable computer, you might be able to improve performance a bit by tweaking the video card settings, but it is still unlikely that the performance will be at the same level as with a computer with a more powerful processor and video card. Besides the Veebeam, there are other similar devices generally price in the $150-300 range. 

Also, one other way to stream from the computer to an HD TV is with a Veebeam or similar device. The Veebeam transmits video wirelessly from the computer via a USB transmitter. The video is sent to a receiver that then plugs into the TV via an HDMI cable. When used to stream video from a website, the maximum resolution sent to the TV screen is the same as the resolution on the computer screen. So, for example, if you have 1920x1080 computer screen, you should be able to retain HD quality on the TV screen.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

lesz said:


> For those having issues with less than optimal picture quality, the issue is more likely, I think, with the capabilities of the computer than it is with the quality/speed of the internet connection.
> 
> I live in the middle of nowhere and my internet connection options are limited. My connection gives me steady 2 megabit per second speeds. Even 2 megabit speeds are capable of streaming 1080i or 720 video, and the quality that I'm getting with HBOGo on both of my i7 quad core computers is excellent. If I try to watch HBOGo, though, with my older Core Duo laptop, I get the jerky performance that some are talking about. The processor and video card are just not up to the task. With an older/less capable computer, you might be able to improve performance a bit by tweaking the video card settings, but it is still unlikely that the performance will be at the same level as with a computer with a more powerful processor and video card.


Same here. Got great PQ on my desktop, Intel Core 2 Quad, but when I try it on my laptop (Intel Pentium 4), the video is very jittery.


----------



## joannel (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a MacBook laptop, Verizon Fios with 14 mbps, and still very jumpy on the video.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

loudo said:


> Same here. Got great PQ on my desktop, Intel Core 2 Quad, but when I try it on my laptop (Intel Pentium 4), the video is very jittery.


It does appear to be a bit of a resource hog. I am running it using Chrome on a Phenom 9500 quad core with with 5gb and a 1gb video card. I have a program running that is bouncing around 25-ish% of the processor. With that running and HBOGO, it jumps to 70% of the processor.

My laptop is also a Phenom quadcore (9300 maybe? cant recall off hand) with 4gb a gig of dedicated video and (no shock) I am seeing the same resource use.

The desktop is wired to a 30Mb downstream and the laptop is wireless.

HD PQ on both, but sucking up resources.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Xsabresx said:


> It does appear to be a bit of a resource hog. I am running it using Chrome on a Phenom 9500 quad core with with 5gb and a 1gb video card. I have a program running that is bouncing around 25-ish% of the processor. With that running and HBOGO, it jumps to 70% of the processor.
> 
> My laptop is also a Phenom quadcore (9300 maybe? cant recall off hand) with 4gb a gig of dedicated video and (no shock) I am seeing the same resource use.
> 
> ...


I have a Sandy Bridge i7-2600 CPU at 3.4GHz and my usage is anywhere from 9% to 11% during streaming. Connection is wired 30/2.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

joannel said:


> I have a MacBook laptop, Verizon Fios with 14 mbps, and still very jumpy on the video.


Processor speed? RAM? How many other apps open?

I just experimented with MAX via Safari and HBO via Firefox simultaneously on my MacBookPro. Max stayed at HD, no choppiness, and HBO got a touch choppy but quite viewable. When I exited the MAX movie, the HBO movie flowed perfectly.

Interesting, HBO said they didn't like Chrome.. but MAX seems fine with it.


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

I can't sign in to either site. States D is having teck difficulty but is aware and working on it

This happening to anyone else?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

cyfman said:


> I can't sign in to either site. States D is having teck difficulty but is aware and working on it
> 
> This happening to anyone else?


Are you using upper and lower case when you sign in?


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes,trying to sign in just as i registered.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

cyfman said:


> Yes,trying to sign in just as i registered.


There was a security fix after the beta version. It prevents those who use upper and lower case from signing in. DirecTV and HBO are aware of this and are working on a solution.


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

I just signed into my D account(all caps) with no problem,tried HBO again same error message.

i'LL try again later and see what happens


EDIT here's one for ya,I tried another browser(firefox) signed in no problem.go figure


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I have a Sandy Bridge i7-2600 CPU at 3.4GHz and my usage is anywhere from 9% to 11% during streaming. Connection is wired 30/2.


Apparently it doesnt play nice with Chrome. I ran it with Firefox and the resources hung around 20% +/-


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

reber1b said:


> You can watch it through a Logitech Revue. I sampled a few programs yesterday, and the pq was great.


The video camera or the $300 add-on? I really don't need a camera. I wonder if a video card would do it.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

"cyfman" said:


> I just signed into my D account(all caps) with no problem,tried HBO again same error message.
> 
> i'LL try again later and see what happens
> 
> EDIT here's one for ya,I tried another browser(firefox) signed in no problem.go figure


I had an issue like that yesterday as well. Firefox no problem but IE was having some issues. Tech guys looking at all of that now


----------



## camattin (Feb 6, 2003)

Xsabresx said:


> Apparently it doesnt play nice with Chrome. I ran it with Firefox and the resources hung around 20% +/-


I tested it out in Chrome yesterday and it worked like a champ for me. (I just had to add a few more sites to my NotScripts whitelist.)


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> I have a Sandy Bridge i7-2600 CPU at 3.4GHz and my usage is anywhere from 9% to 11% during streaming. Connection is wired 30/2.


With my desktop, which has a Core i7 920 processor and 12 GB of RAM, I'm running from 6-10% processor usage. With my laptop, which has a Core i7 720 processor and 8 GB of RAM, I'm running from 10-12% processor usage. With either computer, video is streaming smoothly and quality is excellent and streaming in HD, and, as I posted previously, my internet connection is only a 2 megabit per second connection.

For those for whom streaming is not going well, if the problem is that the stream periodically pauses and resumes only after rebuffering, the cause is likely to be the quality of the internet connection, but, if the problem is stuttering and lack of smooth playback, the likely cause is, again, the computer's processor power or video card.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> I had an issue like that yesterday as well. Firefox no problem but IE was having some issues. Tech guys looking at all of that now


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

rrrick8 said:


>


:lol: Awesome smiley!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

cyfman said:


> I just signed into my D account(all caps) with no problem,tried HBO again same error message.
> 
> i'LL try again later and see what happens
> 
> EDIT here's one for ya,I tried another browser(firefox) signed in no problem.go figure


Clear your cookies on the original browser!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

camattin said:


> I tested it out in Chrome yesterday and it worked like a champ for me. (I just had to add a few more sites to my NotScripts whitelist.)


When both HBO and MAX are "in play", we need to be sure what "it" refers to.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

cyfman said:


> I just signed into my D account(all caps) with no problem,tried HBO again same error message.
> 
> i'LL try again later and see what happens
> 
> EDIT here's one for ya,I tried another browser(firefox) signed in no problem.go figure


Everything should have been resolved this afternoon. Some folks were seeing a "technical difficulties" error message but that has been resolved. Should be good to go.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

I tried HBO Go and Max Go and I can't get it to go past the signup/sign in screen, it keeps freezing up after I put in my D* screen name and password. I'm using Firefox.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I tried HBO Go and Max Go and I can't get it to go past the signup/sign in screen, it keeps freezing up after I put in my D* screen name and password. I'm using Firefox.


What version of Adobe Flash do you have?


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Satelliteracer said:


> What version of Adobe Flash do you have?


I figured it out, had to set it to allow third party cookies. It's working now.  They both have more selections than the VOD versions too. 

Any plans for versions from other premiums? (Starz Play and Showtime Anytime).


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I figured it out, had to set it to allow third party cookies. It's working now.  They both have more selections than the VOD versions too.
> 
> Any plans for versions from other premiums? (Starz Play and Showtime Anytime).


Good to hear and yes


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Satelliteracer said:


> Good to hear and yes


Kool.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Satelliteracer said:


> Good to hear and yes


Sign me up for beta testing again.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Just tried to sign in and it says I don't subscribe to HBO or Cinemax. I have both, what gives?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Just tried to sign in and it says I don't subscribe to HBO or Cinemax. I have both, what gives?


Delete all cookies related to DirecTV and HBO. Set "Allow" including third parties. Sign in to DirecTV first, then go to HBO or MAX.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Agreed on both statements,especially in regards to a PS3 app in particular. 



Xsabresx said:


> HD looks great on my end too for both.
> 
> They so need to create a PS3 app (360 too)


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> Delete all cookies related to DirecTV and HBO. Set "Allow" including third parties. Sign in to DirecTV first, then go to HBO or MAX.


That didn't work last night but its on again since a few hours ago.


----------



## Littledude (Aug 28, 2006)

Getting a decent performance on the ipad using the iswifter browser. I am at Disneyland on one of the slow hotel wifis so it is not wonderful, but it's a nice stopgap until May 2nd.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

Steve615 said:


> Agreed on both statements,especially in regards to a PS3 app in particular.


Yeah...thought I'd try THAT out and got the "browser not supported" message........crap!!!!!


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 1, 2005)

I used Chrome also without any problems and the PQ was very good


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> I used Chrome also without any problems and the PQ was very good


HBO, or MAX? Platform?


----------



## Eddie L. (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry if this was already posted elsewhere, but I saw a commercial last night before the Game of Thrones premiere that looks like May 2 is the date that HBO Go will be available on iPads and iPhones. Did anyone else see that, and is that correct?


----------



## camattin (Feb 6, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> When both HBO and MAX are "in play", we need to be sure what "it" refers to.


HBO.


----------



## boulder_gp (Apr 1, 2003)

Saw that too. They must have already submitted an app to Apple (maybe already received approval?) to be confident on a roll out date.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

boulder_gp said:


> Saw that too. They must have already submitted an app to Apple (maybe already received approval?) to be confident on a roll out date.


I don't know about Cinemax, but HBO already has an iOS app that does streaming video. I expect all that's invoved on the HBO side is making a UI tweak to implement a sign-in procedure and linking their backend content servers.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> I don't know about Cinemax, but HBO already has an iOS app that does streaming video. I expect all that's invoved on the HBO side is making a UI tweak to implement a sign-in procedure and linking their backend content servers.


Is that an iPad app only? I don't see one for iPhone just guide and data info.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I think he's talking about the regular HBO app that allows you to check the schedule, buy shows to download to itunes, and stream behind the scenes videos. He's saying that they can just update that app to use HBO GO also. I'm not sure if they'll do that or have a completely seperate HBO GO app.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hbo/id343753047?mt=8


----------



## Jotas (Jan 5, 2006)

For what I pay for monthly to view HBO, this is a nice touch.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I think he's talking about the regular HBO app that allows you to check the schedule, buy shows to download to itunes, and stream behind the scenes videos. He's saying that they can just update that app to use HBO GO also. I'm not sure if they'll do that or have a completely seperate HBO GO app.
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hbo/id343753047?mt=8


That makes sense. That is the one I found.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Satelliteracer" said:


>


Now that is what I am looking forward to!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hoosier205 said:


> Now that is what I am looking forward to!


+1.

Looks great.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Pretty cool, vid quality is decent. Not that many movies right now, but hey it's not costing any extra.


----------



## wagman (Jul 11, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


>


Interesting...showed the iPad, but the smartphone was clearly a Droid X. So, hopefully Android will be getting the love just as early as iOS.

That's nice.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Like a lot of people, I like my TV on 50" screens, not phones or ipads. That being said, I tried this service and it is great. About 2 months ago I canceled all my pay services with Comcast at my apartment in Harrisburg. As a premiere subscriber with DIRECTV at home in Pittsburgh I now have access to HBO and Cinemax through my computer. With my HDMI output from the computer to the TV this works just fine.


----------



## etexlady (Oct 22, 2007)

So, even if your television is networked with your computer you still cannot watch this content on your TV?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

etexlady said:


> So, even if your television is networked with your computer you still cannot watch this content on your TV?


No network, but if your computer has a TV output, HDMI, Component, DVI, VGA or any other. Just feed it into the same on your TV. I do it all the time from my laptop.


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

loudo said:


> No network, but if your computer has a TV output, HDMI, Component, DVI, VGA or any other. Just feed it into the same on your TV. I do it all the time from my laptop.


That's how I have my computer hooked up as well.It's kind of nice having a 42"1080p computer screen


----------



## transco (Feb 19, 2011)

Can't watch anything. I sign in, it acknowledges I am signed in ("You are currently signed in as ..."), but every time I try to play anything it says ("Session has timed out"). I go back to sign in again and it says I am already signed in. I'm accessing HBO GO using my DirecTV account on an iPad.


----------

